# Baby timber rattler with lunch.



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

This was behind my barn yesterday evening.  I had been back and forth two dozen times yesterday walking the same path.in fact I had just went in to get a screw driver, came back out and something caught my eye. I looked a little closer and realized it was this baby timber rattler with a frog. The frog had blew himself up and the snake as having a tough go of it. As soon as I tried to video it the snake sensed me. He spit that frog out and tried to get away.  I killed him.  The kids watched the frog for another 30 minutes. He just deflated and hopped off.  As far as I know he didn't die.  Made me wonder if frogs are immune to snake bite?


----------



## oops1 (Sep 22, 2014)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2014)

That`s not a pygmy rattler, it`s a hognose snake (spreadin adder). They have a set of teeth specially made to deflate toad frogs. They won`t bite a person, in fact you can`t make one bite you, They are also notorious for playin` possum on you.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 22, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s not a pygmy rattler, it`s a hognose snake (spreadin adder). They have a set of teeth specially made to deflate toad frogs. They won`t bite a person, in fact you can`t make one bite you, They are also notorious for playin` possum on you.



You know something, you're exactly right.  It is a spreading adder.  Guess I'm guilty of profiling.  I had just killed a 5 foot timber rattler (that one had 5 rattlers, so no mistake there) the week before not 100 yards away.  This little one was almost the same color.  Well God bless his soul!  Hate that. I don't kill non poisonous snakes.  Like having them around.  Also explains why the frog survived.


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh no... That is a Hognose.


----------



## caughtinarut (Oct 11, 2014)

They are fun to watch. I have a bunch around my place. They play possum or spread like a cobra...


----------

